# Vermeer 1230/1250 plugging



## chips_r_flying (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a 1992 Vermeer 1250 that plugs every once in a while. Does anyone else have this problem and what have you done to solve the problem?


----------



## emr (Mar 25, 2009)

We plugged ours the first day we got it. It plugged up from tossing snowy rakings through it. Our solution, no more tossing snowy rakings in it. I have used smaller Vermeers that seemed to plug up often. They always seemed to plug up when chipping wet shrub clippings. My guess is that the common denominator here is wet material getting chipped. I am still new to the 1250, but so far, so good.


----------



## chips_r_flying (Mar 25, 2009)

Does your chipper have Autofeed? Just wondering if the autofeed helps, hurts or doesn't matter.


----------



## emr (Mar 25, 2009)

Has an Autofeed but it doesn't work right now. We are getting it fixed in the next couple of weeks. I will report back then. My guess is that it wouldn't matter for us. The chipper hasn't plugged up while chipping wood, just twiggy stuff. The chipper does great with wood and branches... just shoots it all out. I think it is when the debris is wet and heavy that it cant discharge everything like it should.


----------



## 380LGR (Mar 25, 2009)

The only time we could get our 1800 to plug up is when we pushed the trees in with the skidder!!


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 25, 2009)

The only time we have trouble with ours plugging is when the knives are getting dull and chipping smaller stringy stuff. Just have the knives sharpened and check the shear bar.


----------



## chips_r_flying (Mar 26, 2009)

When yours plugs where does the material typically plug? In the discharge chute? In the disk housing? 
I spend a lot of time getting mine unplugged, how do you unplug yours? I'm trying to speed up the process.


----------



## chips_r_flying (Mar 26, 2009)

*Message to EMR*

You mentioned your autofeed is not working now, did you plug yours when the autofeed was working?


----------



## emr (Mar 26, 2009)

Our 1250 got plugged in the chute and the autofeed has not worked on the chipper since we have owned it. The 6" Vermeers that we used to plug always got plugged in the same spot as the 12". It seems to start where the chute starts to curve towards the truck. With the 6" we would clean the chute by slamming to opening on the ground. I didnt mind doing that since it was not my chipper. Now that the 1250 is mine, we took a screw driver and chipped away at the clog from the inside and then took a long stick and poked away at the clog from the top side of the chute.


----------



## redprospector (Mar 27, 2009)

grandpatractor said:


> The only time we have trouble with ours plugging is when the knives are getting dull and chipping smaller stringy stuff. Just have the knives sharpened and check the shear bar.



You hit the nail on the head grandpatractor!

I've had my 1994 1250 for 7 years and the only time it plugs the chute is when the knives are dull. A bigger piece or a stick will get through and get cross ways in the chute, and it will plug up quick. If you're chipping little stuff it is a must to have sharp knives, and have the shear bar set correctly.

I have chipped well over 100 acres of heavily thinned ground with my 1250, and the only time it ever plugs the chute is when the knives are dull.

Andy


----------



## BC WetCoast (Mar 27, 2009)

Some of the bandit chippers have an inspection plate on the side of the chute at the curve. If the chute is plugged, then you can easily open the plate to dig it out. Much easier than trying to get from the end of the chute or taking the chute off.

Would be an easy retrofit to any chipper chute.


----------



## palmer4670 (Mar 27, 2009)

don't throw your rakings in the chipper, hard on the knives and also causes plugging, especially when they are wet. change your knives at least every 100 hours if not more often. get someone who knows how to sharpen knives to do the sharpening. vermeer usually has a good machinist do the sharpening for you. money well spent.


----------



## TreesPayTheBill (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't own a Vermeer 1230/1250 but I have plugged my old Asplundh disk chipper. My chipper has plugged in the disk housing, I didn't check my knives before I ran it and I think they were too dull. I just posted a new thread to see if anyone had any suggestions on unplugging my chipper.


----------



## prentice110 (Apr 5, 2009)

BC WetCoast said:


> Some of the bandit chippers have an inspection plate on the side of the chute at the curve. If the chute is plugged, then you can easily open the plate to dig it out. Much easier than trying to get from the end of the chute or taking the chute off.
> 
> Would be an easy retrofit to any chipper chute.



Take your machine to a welder/fabricator and have this done soon. It will save you a world of aggravation. And dont slam the chute open or you will bend or crack it and it wont close properley. and like what everyone else says, keep the blades sharp. Also, try to keep some logs around to flush the rakin's and viney stuff through. always watch the chute so you can shut down quick if it gets clogged. dont need to tell you what happens if you keep chipping after its clogged...


----------



## tree md (Apr 5, 2009)

I have plugged Mobark and Bandit chippers when chipping wet debris.


----------

